# Cymbalta VS. Paxil



## LoneyFatGirl (Oct 13, 2007)

My doctor put me on Paxil 3 months ago for anxiety...Wednesday at my check up I had gained 40 pounds since the last time I was there!! I was horrified since the 40 pounds has pushed me over the 500lb. "limit" and believe me I have no room to gain that much weight!! Anyhoo, my doc took me off Paxil immediately and put me on Cymbalta. She claims there are virtually no side effects. I followed the directions to wean off of the Paxil, so today is the day I start the Cymbalta...I'm a little nervous since I don't know what to expect...Is there anyone who is on it, or who may have some info to share? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 15, 2007)

... that Wellbutrin can sometimes actually result in weight _loss_. I have no scientific evidence to back this up except my doctor's affirmation of the _possibility_. Beyond that I've read it in scores of testimonials from users on mental health message boards, etc.

I started the extended-release version about 6 weeks ago (for depression, not for a weight-loss "magic bullet," ) so it's still a tad early for me to know the full effects. Plus I haven't weighed myself since then, so I have no idea if I've lost, gained or held steady.

Thing is, each medicine affects each person differently. Regardless of brand, formula or dosage, what works fabulously for one person may be disastrous for another. The trick is trial-and-error till you find the right one. Ultimately, the important thing is that the medicine address the mental health aspects. Unfortunately for those of us who can't afford to gain more weight, a drastic gain because of the medication often only exacerbates the depression/anxiety. Vicious cycle and all that jazz.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## QtPatooti (Oct 15, 2007)

I have not been on Cymbalta - but I was on Paxil once and it did not work for me. But just let me add that as one who has been on a number of different antidepressants, just hang in there, be calm and let it do its thing. I know the switching from one to another can be stressful in and of itself. BUT don't stop until you find the right one for you. Different things work for different people.

On nearly every antidepressant I tried they told me that it could possibly make you lost weight. That never ever happened! lol But thats ok, that was not what I was taking it for. Best wishes and let us know how the Cymbalta works for you.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 19, 2007)

I was on Cymbalta for 2 months...and I HATED it! For me, the side effects were intolerable. I had experienced SOME degree of lowered libido with other anti-depression/anxiety medications, but this took the cake. I was completely unable to feel ANYTHING in my vaginal region. I mean, it wasn't numb...but there were no sensations! NOTHING! I attempted to masturbate on more than one occasion and felt nothing at all.
I have always had a VERY strong sexual appetite so the lack of sensation was quite depressing for me. Which was very counter-productive since I was on anti-depressants, huh? :doh:
As for weight loss/gain? It did seem to supress my appetite considerably.

I'm allergic to Paxil...so my opinion of that is...I DON'T WANNA DIE!...thanks.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 24, 2007)

Please keep in mind that everyone is different and this is just my experience with the meds.
I was on Paxil once for depression. I tried a lot of medications and this was the only one that actually seemed to do something for me and make me feel better. However, after a while I was just SO tired on the medication. I hear that is a complaint of a lot of people who take Paxil. I was exhausted all the time. I would wake up and wonder when I could lay back down and sleep again. I felt better and had all these great ideas and plans but was too tired to do anything. So I went off the medication. Also, another side effect I had was vivid dreams. Not really bad, but weird sometimes.

I was given Cymbalta not for depression but for my neuropathy. It helped with the neuropathy pain right away! However, the side effects were way too much for me and I couldn't even get through about a week before I had to stop. It did curb my appetite, but it also gave me terrible heartburn and indigestion, I couldn't see straight, and I was so dizzy that I was literally holding on to the walls walking down the hallway in my apt. I think there were more side effects, but I can't remember them right now. 

Like I said, this is just my experience. I have a friend who took Cymbalta and said it works great for her.

Good luck with your medication and don't give up!


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 24, 2007)

I was on cymbalta for depression and I had no problems with it at all. It helped keep my emotions under control. The only side effects I had was headaches every once in awhile. I never had any sexual side effect or appetite issues. I took myself off of it about 2 months ago and I did experience headaches and nausea for a few days. Other than that it was definately good for me.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Oct 25, 2007)

As I mentioned in my first post, I started Wellbutrin on Aug. 23. My biggest concern before agreeing to go on it was the possibility of weight gain, and the doctor said it has often actually caused weight loss and might do the same for me. Basically each person's different makeups makes it a crapshoot. But a couple days after I started taking it, I weighed myself to get a baseline to go from, just to see what would happen.

First and foremost, I'm feeling much better mentally. Much more "even," sleeping much more soundly, being more social, experiencing bursts of actual ambition. Minimal negative side effects, most of which abated after the first few weeks of adjusting to the chemical change.

However, something is _very _odd here ... 
I weighed myself yesterday right before my follow-up with the doctor, and according to the scale I have lost 17 pounds in these past 2 months. Thing is, I don't _feel _any different physically, haven't made any drastic changes in my eating habits, don't notice any difference in how my clothes fit (but admittedly I lean toward living in baggy clothes for comfort) ... nothing at all. So I'm sort of afraid to believe I've actually lost that weight, even to the point of explaining it away as a fault with the scale, although it's the exact same one I used back in August to get my baseline number.

Upon further consideration, it has occurred to me that when you're as large as I am to begin with, a 17-pound loss wouldn't really make much of a dent in the overall physical bearing, so perhaps that's why I don't feel any differences. My mom, bless her soul, told me that certain areas of my body do indeed look "less," so I'm trying to take everything at face value and believe I really did lose the weight. Not that I'm on any big crusade to become a size 6, I was just trying to avoid _gaining _from going on this medicine.

Thankfully that seems to be the case, but more importantly my _head _is feeling better, so I'm just gonna be grateful and run with it.


----------



## Waxwing (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm very very glad it's working for you! Wonderful news that you're feeling better.

Paxil is, I find, horrendous on every level. I was on it for a few years, because I had crippling anxiety. I gained fifty pounds and never felt right. But I stayed on it for some insane reason. Going off of it, even though I weaned off over a long period, was one of the scariest experiences of my life. It and Prozac have the longest half-lives, so are hardest to quit.

I hear good things about Wellbutrin. And hey, if you happen to smoke, now you can quit (Wellbutrin is also Zyban).


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

I have no idea which drugs come in extended release/time release formulae, and i'm not sure this comment will help anyone, but I've read that those that do can help people avoid some of the side effects that a NON time release pill might have.

thing is, very few things in the Rx world are true for everyone. And sometimes, with drugs, you have to be willing to jump in and see. And you have to be willing to be on something for a bit to see if it helps--most drugs won't provide an effect for weeks, or even a month or two. It's not unusual to get headaches, stomach aches, dizziness...but that generally fades.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 1, 2007)

I got my Cymbalta tonight. It doesn't say on the front of the bottle whether to take it in the morning or at night. I'm going to take one tonight to make sure there aren't any dire side effects for me. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on which time of the day is best?

TIA!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 3, 2007)

Aliena, I was reading that maximum plasma concentrations of Cymbalta are at six hours post dosage (six to ten if you take it with a meal). So depending on what side effects are a problem for you -- insomnia and sleepiness are common ones -- that will determine when you take it. You can look here for more info. The other issue is gastric bypass and how that influences how quickly the medication is absorbed. In my own experience, it's been trial and error, and is really variable depending on the medication in question.

The other issue is what other meds you may be taking and how it could affect them. At the site I linked to above, there's a link to drug interactions as well.


----------

